# What to watch out for in Singpore?



## maddie90

Hi all, 

I'm Madison, from VN, 26. 
I plan to come to Singapore with mom on 21.05 to start a job in Ubi Ave 4 on first of June. Mom will stay until 25 to make sure I won't be sold off to human trafficking line xD. I expect to stay and work (and survive) for at least 12 months (as sales consultant) then to if all works fine, longer.

I don't know a single soul in Singpore, and from all I heard so far, living in Singapore is a bit stressful and fast-pace, while working is competitive. So, even though my wage is not much, I would pay a little more to feel safe and drama free, so that I could concentrate on working and fighting my way out. 

Would you mind giving me some tips on how to watch my back and not to create unnecessary trouble at workplace and neighbors? 

I appreciate your advices, truly.
Thanks again.

Regards,
Maddie


----------



## Linuxpro

I am from LA. I cosider Singapore to be pretty safe. :fingerscrossed:

I am a war veteran (United States Air Force) and a bit "jumpy". During my deployment I lost a family member. I had difficulty sitting in public places with my back to the door. I did not sleep well. I had a problem with getting into fights. I came to Signapore to "escape" so to speak. Signapore has been a resounding success for me. Had I not come here I would be in prison or dead. :boxing:

I met my lovely wife here! My life has very much turned around! It has been four years. I am ready to go back. 

Nobody plays loud music here. Kids do not run ferrel. My niegbors all greet me. No problems!

Human trafficing? I kind of doubt you need to worry about that. 

Do not go looking for trouble, and you will not find it. 

Internet scams, phone scams, SMS scams, etc are the same as anywhere else.


----------



## Linuxpro

Oh, BTW, stay out of SIM-LIM unless you are shopping with a local, or someone knowladgeable. They like scamming foreigners on phones, laptops, cameras, etc.


----------



## Sardonicus

Watch out for drivers - many didn't get the Pedestrians and Cyclists First memo. 

Once you learn the concept of kiasu you will see how to factor that into daily life, whether it be walking, driving, negotiating rent, or negotiating a street crossing.


----------



## Linuxpro

Haha, you are right. People on electric bicycles are dangerous drivers. I have been almost hit a few times.

Typically nobody gets hurt.


----------



## bprada

I think that's sound abit scary haha. Singapore pretty decent place for living. The locals are nice. Probably you had encountered foreigners shop retailers.


----------



## Sardonicus

Re-reading the OP, know that SG is a lot safer than where you're coming from and one of the safest places to live in the world. Safety is not a factor. 

Cost of living on the other hand......


----------



## Linuxpro

It seems almost everyone I work with is an expat. Most of my close collegues are from the USA. Several are from LA. Nobody feels unsafe in Singapore compared to LA.

The cost of living is not such a huge difference if you are from LA. 

It seems that Asia is home to a disproportionate number of men from SoCal as we often call it. Almost all of us have Asian spouces. I ran into a guy, in Shanghi, who was born only blocks from me in almost the same year. He also used to work for another vendor to the same bank. Small world? 

Btw: It is funny when people ask about LA. For exampke; "What is the traffic like in LA lah". Hahahaha..... "LA lah". That sounds like some ladies name. Most say "Los Angles Lah". I tell them that locals call it "City of Angles" because sometimes you need angles in that place! Hahaha :eyebrows:


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Small World For Sure*



Linuxpro said:


> It seems almost everyone I work with is an expat. Most of my close collegues are from the USA. Several are from LA. Nobody feels unsafe in Singapore compared to LA.
> 
> The cost of living is not such a huge difference if you are from LA.
> 
> It seems that Asia is home to a disproportionate number of men from SoCal as we often call it. Almost all of us have Asian spouces. I ran into a guy, in Shanghi, who was born only blocks from me in almost the same year. He also used to work for another vendor to the same bank. Small world?
> 
> Btw: It is funny when people ask about LA. For exampke; "What is the traffic like in LA lah". Hahahaha..... "LA lah". That sounds like some ladies name. Most say "Los Angles Lah". I tell them that locals call it "City of Angles" because sometimes you need angles in that place! Hahaha :eyebrows:


Another guy from SoCal here. N. Hollywood/Van Nuys, and Canyon Country. Good places to be *from..*
For anyone from CA reading this, it IS much better here in Asia.


----------



## Linuxpro

Haha, nobody walks up to you all stoned asking for directions in Singapore. It seems like everyone at Vennis (spelling?) beach is stoned all the time. 

I never went north of Huntington Park if I could avoid it. I did not care to drive around Hollywood. To da*n many tourist drive like cr*p there.

I miss Huntington Beach park. I was there every Sunday. I was the tall guy with the border collie. I drove a black Jeep with a brown top, and a vanity plate.

Btw: Ever eat at Roscoes? Good breakfast! 

.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Linuxpro said:


> Haha, nobody walks up to you all stoned asking for directions in Singapore. It seems like everyone at Vennis (spelling?) beach is stoned all the time.
> 
> I never went north of Huntington Park if I could avoid it. I did not care to drive around Hollywood. To da*n many tourist drive like cr*p there.
> 
> I miss Huntington Beach park. I was there every Sunday. I was the tall guy with the border collie. I drove a black Jeep with a brown top, and a vanity plate.
> 
> Btw: Ever eat at Roscoes? Good breakfast!
> 
> .


No, never tried Roscoe's. Ate a lot of times at Dupar's in Studio City and Saugus Cafe out in Saugus. Even Tiny Nailors was good.

Malibu was a good hang out back in day. Loads of cute gals and a real good seafood restaurant right on the beach.

Only thing I really miss of back home is the trout fishing in the high mountains of Southern Utah..


----------



## Linuxpro

I am not sure it is possible to get "Soul food" in Singapore. That is what Roscoe's specializes in. 

It is really good stuff if you have a taste for it. My parents moved from SoCal to South Carolina when I was young. Most of my friends and school-mates were black. Needless to say, I got accustom to the local food. I ate a lot of fried chicken, waffles, fried fish, black eye peas. No it is not healthy, but it sure tastes good.


----------



## jcvn

Singapore is amazingly safe and clean. Just watch out for the cost of living. It's still the most expensive city in the world.


----------



## andyaom

People on electric bicycles are dangerous drivers, very very true to this


----------



## NgWeiKhang

Glad to know you have selected Singapore to live for 1 yrs. I hope you will get friends soon & freak out with friends is always crazy. Singapore is well known tourist destination with excellent public transportation system, shopping malls & fine dining.


----------

